# OEM Wheel Options and Weights



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

If i remember, the RS 18" are around 26lbs.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Steelies are 18.2, literally just took one and put it on a floor scale.


----------



## alligatorman (Dec 28, 2010)

Sweet, thanks.

I will be getting in the 17x7 5 spoke LT2 rims in a few days to add to the list. All we need then is the weight of the 16x7 aluminum which I think should be about 18 lbs. as well but it would be nice to know for sure.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Added lots of info for you...


----------



## alligatorman (Dec 28, 2010)

Great job thanks Sunline Fan.


----------



## alligatorman (Dec 28, 2010)

*2012+ 2LT 5 Spoke:**
- Cast Aluminum
- 17 x 7”
- Polished face/silver painted pockets
- 42mm offset
- 5x105 lug pattern
- 23 lbs
- GM p/n 95481251*


----------



## WhiteSky (Feb 24, 2014)

alligatorman said:


> Hey all,
> 
> 6 wheels offered for the GMNA Cruze:
> 
> ...


That is really amaizing. Nice to know such info. Are these officially announced weights or have you collected them at your own?
Can we any commercial scale for this purpose?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

WhiteSky said:


> That is really amaizing. Nice to know such info. Are these officially announced weights or have you collected them at your own?


Little bit of both.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Still we come down to nobody knows the 1LT rim weight. Would think its under 20lbs. 

Also the note on the 2LT rim should be under the 2012+ rim, not the 2011 version. Plus nobody has added the 2012+ 2LT rim weight of 23lbs to that list.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Merc6 said:


> Little bit of both.


Yep, gathered from the internet and from people weighing a bare wheel themselves. So they're probably all close, but not exact.


----------

